# Time to vote!



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=175109


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I thought cross linking threads was against the rules?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Do as I say, not as I do.


Ok almighty. So do you mods feel all powerful when you get off P-fury, or is it strictly a pfury power trip that you get?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm confused...when was it said that cross-linking was against the rules? And why are you trying to stir up trouble?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I am just playing around... but everytime I see someone make a post in one spot, and then post somewhere else with a link to the other post (to attract more attention) it is always deleted.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gotcha.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Basically because those people are post whoring themselves about.

This is for a site-specific/run contest. Since not every person visits the portion of the site where it is being posted we feel it's a good idea to post about it in a few places. There are exceptions to every rule, written in stone or not.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Basically because those people are post whoring themselves about.
> 
> This is for a site-specific/run contest. Since not every person visits the portion of the site where it is being posted we feel it's a good idea to post about it in a few places. There are exceptions to every rule, written in stone or not.


Gotcha.


----------

